# Insurance claim advice needed



## Roan (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll try and keep this as brief as possible...

In December 2009 I was involved in a motorway shunt involving five other cars. I had legal cover on my policy so this is being dealt with by a solicitor who I feel is progressing the claim satisfactorily given the number of cars involved (it is also likely that I will not be found at fault).

Three days after this incident I was driving the courtesy car on a roundabout when another car collided with me. The details are not important, but suffice to say although I am adamant that the third party is at fault, and provided a full statement & diagrams etc. to the insurance company, blame has yet to be ascertained.

My issue is now this - the second accident happened 15 months ago but as yet I have heard nothing from the insurance company by way of an update. In fact, on three occasions in the last few months I have emailed to request an update without success, other than a response to state that someone will contact me ASAP. I will be phoning them in the next few days to get an answer, but what are their obligations in respect of theis claim? Does my having legal cover on the policy entitle me to instruct the solicitor to take over the case? What else can I do to put the chase on this?

I realise the response here will be "phone them and see what they say", but I want to be informed before I ask stupid questions and/or insist that they deal with this differently. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Seriously, speak to them first and then report back. There are far to many possible scenarios to give any advice. I would suspect though if you haven't heard anything for a year, there is a possibility the claim has been paid and closed off.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Seriously, speak to them first and then report back. There are far to many possible scenarios to give any advice. I would suspect though if you haven't heard anything for a year, there is a possibility the claim has been paid and closed off.


Given that it appears the uninsured loss claim via the solicitor is ongoing I assume that the claim has not be finalised by your insurers.

Has you solicitor recovered your policy excess yet? If so I expect that liability has been conceded by the responsible party.


----------



## Hettie (May 18, 2011)

Hi,
Speak to them first and then report.I would suspect though if you haven't heard anything for a year there is a possibility the claim, has been paid and closed off.
Phoenix Homes for Sale


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

i would say it is more than likely that given there are 5 cars involved, at least one insurance company/driver will be doing their hardest to blame another. 

the issue as i would see it here is who hit who first, how many impacts did each driver feel and each insurance company establishing this.

i agree that there are many difference scenerios that could be the issue and unless you were at the very front concertina, this may take some time to resolve. 

the only way an insurance company can force another is once there is an actual financial loss (eg, repairs have been carried, xs paid etc) they are able to issue court proceedings against the at fault party, but this wont happen if liability has not been resolved (again unless you are the very 1st car) or all financial losses have been accounted for.

good luck

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The OP's query was actually with regard to the collision on the roundabout, not the pile up.

I would suspect that by now he has his answer as the original post was over 3 months ago


----------

